# Trash Talk Featuring Larry Bird..



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

I just finished watching an NBA production called The Secret NBA, which details a behind the scenes look at the NBA. One example was a Sonics vs Celtics game.

I will set the scene:

The Celtics are down by one point against the Sonics and the Celtics have the ball and call a time out.There is 10 seconds left on the game clock.

Larry Bird says to Xavier McDaniel, who is guarding him before the teams go to the huddle. 

"You know that I am getting the ball. You know I am going to get it."

McDaniel to Bird.

"I know you are and I will be ready."

The time out is complete and the play is to create space around Bird, so he is isolated one on one against McDaniel about 15 feet from the basket.

McDaniel is struggling to shift Bird out of position, as he his giving up about 2 inches and body weight to Bird. 

As the play is being executed, Bird says to McDaniel.

" I am going to get it right here and shoot it right in your face."

Bird gets the ball about 15 feet from the basket, in that exact spot that he told X Man that he would. Bird turns around and swishes the shot, with 0.4 seconds left on the clock. Game Over.

Bird said to McDaniel:

"You know, I wanted to make that shot with zero seconds on the shotclock, not 0.4 seconds on the clock."

McDaniel retreats with his tail between his legs, as the Celtics win the game by one point.

We can all learn a lesson by this story.

If you are a good player, then you might as well try and intimidate and get inside the head of the opposition, as best and as much as you can.You might as well rub it in as best you can, as well.

Deal with it, just like Xavier McDaniel had to......


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Bird & McHale - like Mike, Barkley, and Magic were all huge trash talkers. It was fun to watch and hear. There is a difference between trash talking and taunting, imho. 

Those were the days, for sure.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Those were the days, for sure.


here, here... I agree. Those days are long gone... 

:yes:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I loved that story King.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I've read a book called _The Last Banner_ by peter may. It's a great book that tells the story of the '86 Celtics and their last championship. In it there is a part all about Bird and his trash talk like at the 3 Point shootout he said "so who wants to finish second?"


----------

